# want to shoot fingers again



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

Hey everyone. I have been shooting for some time now and did start off with fingers way back when. I dropped it back in 96' and went to a release. While I have enjoyed my release hunting and shooting i would love to shoot fingers once again. I am a smaller frame guy about 150lbs, 5'7 and roll with a 27" draw length. I shoot bows in the 50/60lb limbs and normally have them set at about 57lbs. My question is what bow or bows should I look at for fingers? I know longer is more forgiving but I see a lot of guys shooting small ATA bows with a bit longer brace height. I would still like 65% let off as I do feel that is good at least for me. I used to shoot PSE back in the day for fingers but I have been with Bowtech since they started now. What types of rest also? I used to use the Cavalier Free Flyte and Master Plunger. Is this still around or is there better rest out there now?

Scott


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

I shoot a Vantage Elite 27" 60# with a bodoodle pro 500. ACE 430 with X2s. Everybody shoots something alittle different. Thats all up to you, and what you like.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

Welcome back to the fold, you are amongst friends here :darkbeer:

Cavalier Free Flyte is still a popular rest, along with a number of other arm and plunger options. Some of the guys here are also messing with Bodoodle Timberdoodles which seem to be getting a generally good reaction.

If you like Bowtech, then there is nothing better than the Constitution (IMHO). However, the Sentinel, Brigadier and the Ross Carnivore 37 all look like contenders.

Aside from Bowtech, there are a good few bows available, Hoyt having the largest range.

Even with your DL, I would not be inclined to go with an AtA of less than 37", this still gives you a lot of bows, both new and used, to consider.


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

Thanks guys!! I'm just looking for some info on bows FDL. Like i said it's just been a while since I looked at finger bows so i need some help with that. I know it's all up to me but it's still nice to get some advice when I can get some.

Scott


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Scott, both of the bow companys mentioned are good choices but you may also look at Martin, the S4 is one of the best bows out there and one that i have fallen in love with and shoots like a dream. Oh Yea Welcome back to the good side of Archery...


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Scott, 
Welcome back to fingers! Like you I tried a release for a little while and after almost killing my neighbors dog I went right back to fingers. In the last year I have shot a Martin S4 with the x-system, and currently have a Monster Bows Dragon with a shoot thru system and an old Oneida AF-X80 that I shoot. 

Liked all of them but really like the Dragon. Extremely smooth draw cycle like the AF, can set the let-off anywhere from 0 to 92% so if you like 65% that's not an issue. The A-A on the Dragon is 44 so no finger pinch. I shoot 3 under with no trouble. The shoot thru system on both the Martin and the Dragon make the bows very easy to tune. 

Good luck in your search.


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*Well*

Good luck. You will run the gamit here with guys who finger shoot to guys who are trying to mimic release shooting with their fingers or............................. finger.

BW


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

Now, I see a lot of guys shooting short ATA bows with fingers now. Does it make a difference or is it a preference thing and what feels good. Reason I ask is that I have a new General that i'm shooting. It's a 31 ATA with an 8 1/4' brace. Should I just sell this and get something longer or should I try and draw it a few times to see if it might be comfortable? I also have a guy on here that has offered to sell me a Conquest 3. What do you all have to say about that bow? I have read the Conquest line up is a great finger bow.

Scott


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Scott first off, welcome back! If I was you I would first deside if I could shoot pulling your bow with two fingers under and maybe drop the bottom, holding with one. Lower the poundage so you don't hurt anything. There has been some that shoot that short of a bow, even one that was going with a thumb release. I shot a 32" for about 2 months but I put longer recurve limbs on it which worked out better for me. I guess I am one of those guys that has been refered to "guys who are trying to mimic release shooting with their fingers or............................. finger." I don't like releases but do like all the new shorter release bow, let say in the 35"-41" range. So with that said, good luck. dd


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

IBBW said:


> Good luck. You will run the gamit here with guys who finger shoot to guys who are trying to mimic release shooting with their fingers or............................. finger.
> 
> BW


...IBBW....I notice a bitter after-taste in some of Your posts....Just for the record, most of those Finger shooters that are trying to mimic the release shooters, by using 2, or even one finger, are SMOKING the "Old Schoolers" in 3-D, and Field Archery...I've shot with a few World, and National Champions, and NONE of them shoot with all three fingers on the string...Today's crop of bows can be shot well with one, or two fingers on the string...Why add fingers, if it just adds problems??....Jim


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*No*

I mow those guys down on the 3D range regularly. It's called skill.............

No bitter after taste. It was just a statement of fact about the shooters he would encounter here. Get your panties out of a wad.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Cut it


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

IBBW said:


> I mow those guys down on the 3D range regularly. It's called skill.............
> 
> No bitter after taste. It was just a statement of fact about the shooters he would encounter here. Get your panties out of a wad.


..IBBW...Maybe I mistook the intent of Your post to ChefChivo...if so, then I'll say that I'm sorry for that...But I do sometimes get a vibe from Your posts that there is a hint of animosity toward the Finger shooters that dont shoot in a way that's considered by some as conventional, or the way that shooting Fingers is supposed to done..."WE" all have Our own way of doing this, and shooting Fingers is a very personal and adaptable way of shooting, that each Archer can sort out what works best for them...As for the rest of Your post to me, I'll reserve comment...Jim


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*Ha*

Don't hold back on my account. I had someone else snap on me the other day, at least you had the balls to do it out right so everyone else could read it. You'll never get "vibes" from me, I speak my mind. No I don't care how you git er done. Use your mouth for all I care. I know shooting split finger is hard to do well, moreover IMPOSSIBLE with the new shorter bows. If you are going to shoot today's short bow's..........you gotta do what you can to make them work. I own a Apex, Apex7 and a Conquest 3, so I am not in the dark ages. I shoot the # stake and a release with these rigs. My finger shooting bows are old but don't kid yourself, they will shoot with anyone's rig. I posted a 250 on 25 targets yesterday in the bowhunter release class, shooting fingers with a bow from the mid 90's. Not too shabby eh?


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

IBBW said:


> Don't hold back on my account. I had someone else snap on me the other day, at least you had the balls to do it out right so everyone else could read it. You'll never get "vibes" from me, I speak my mind. No I don't care how you git er done. Use your mouth for all I care. I know shooting split finger is hard to do well, moreover IMPOSSIBLE with the new shorter bows. If you are going to shoot today's short bow's..........you gotta do what you can to make them work. I own a Apex, Apex7 and a Conquest 3, so I am not in the dark ages. I shoot the # stake and a release with these rigs. My finger shooting bows are old but don't kid yourself, they will shoot with anyone's rig. I posted a 250 on 25 targets yesterday in the bowhunter release class, shooting fingers with a bow from the mid 90's. Not too shabby eh?


...IBBW...Fair Play to You on the shooting...Sounds like Your a good shot, keeping 10 points per target over 25 targets is excellent score...As for holding back, I dont hold back for anyone else's benefit, I do it for Mine...I wont lower myslef to that level, and Archery isnt anything that's important enough to Me to debate, or argue over, even on the Internet...I am not of the mindset to make personal insults or degrade anyone in person, or on the phone, or Internet...It's not my style...Some folks can get pretty worked up over something that someone says on an Internet forum...I admit to sometimes getting aggravated at things folks post on Archery Talk, but typed words are meaningless in the Grand Scheme of things...Too many things in the Real World to be concerned/worried/angry about to let Internet posts get my Eire up....Carry On...Jim


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

Welcome back to Real Archery. Fingers is the only release. You can't go wrong with any Martin Scepter in the Elite configuration. I shoot a Martin Scepter II with Nitrous Cams. It will put them in the X all day long if I do my part. 43 1/2" ATA, 8 3/8" braceheight, 26" AMO draw lenght.

Robert


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*Ok*

:fencing:

It's all good..............


----------



## Stephen B (Jul 13, 2006)

Jim, (AKA Harperman) -Your a class act!


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Scott you haven't given up yet, have you? I for one would like to see you shoot fingers again. dd


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Anybody shoot the Caribou anymore?


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

Nah, not at all!!! I'm looking around at some bows and trying to trade mine. I pulled my General back and while the brace height is perfect and it's smooth the finger pinch might be a tad to much for my liking. I'm going to mess with it a tad more but I would like to get something a bit more easier on my fingers. Now, would you all recommend a glove or tab. I shoot my recurve with 3 under for bowfishing and I like that as it gets the arrow closer to my line of sight but shooting a tab always felt better on my fingers than the glove. 

Scott


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Either the Black Widow or E.W. Bateman 3 under tabs. Both are available from 3 Rivers. I've used both and am now shooting the Widow Tab, a littel easier on my fingers.


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

How does the Caribou shoot? I know the Montega took it's place yes?


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Not really
Caribou=reflex
montega=hoyt

SAME bow.....

I've been shooting one for a long time...I evolved with it...
I haven't been shooting it much lately since going with a release.
The accuwheel is smooth the wall has a nice feel to it...you can feel it hit but you get that little extra to get back pressure going for a smooth active release.

The only real reason I stopped hunting with it was it was so big and heavy, but that comes with the territory on 44" ata and 8" brace.


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

I have a 07 caribou with the Wheel & 1/2


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

????


----------



## needmoregear (Feb 15, 2009)

i dont think i could shoot fingers again, it was hard switching to a release....


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

needmoregear said:


> i dont think i could shoot fingers again, it was hard switching to a release....


And yet here you are in the Finger Forum 

You can do anything you put your mind to, you CAN ditch that release and return to the true way  :darkbeer:


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

You don't have to tell anyone this but.............I shoot a release too, learning to shoot back tension right now. Funny thing happened, my finger shooting scores went up about 35 points on 25 targets. Hmmmm. So. I would say that you could shoot a release(in the closet a course) and it will up your finger shooting scores should aiming problems arise. TP :mg::mg:

Disclaimer: I was having trouble "sinking" my pin. It brought back good aiming to my finger shooting. Hell I'm giddy about it.


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

So i've decided to hunt with my Equalizer this year but pursue getting finger equipment and set a bow up to start practicing in the meantime. I want to get a full year of getting my release perfect again. Now that being said what ATA bow should I be looking at. Here are my specs. I'm 5'7, 150lbs, 27" draw, pulling between 55 and 60lbs depending on the bow, Still shoot XX78 2213's but I also use carbon too, 100 grain field points and broadheads, speed really isn't an issue for me although it is a nice thing it's not what I look for in a bow. I want an accurate, forgiving, user friendly bow that I can get close to 250 or 260 FPS with if possible that would fit my frame well. I know the longer ATA bows will be better for this but some feel awkward to me due the length. Maybe that's just something you get used to. Should I look for a new bow or get an older style compound and go from there? You all have been a huge help so far and I look forward to hearing some responses so I can get this project started.

Scott


----------



## jhart75609 (Nov 8, 2005)

Scott,

I'm shooting an '08 Commander. It's a very surprising finger bow. I shot a Connie for a couple of years, but for me the Commander shoots better. I'm shooting a 30" draw too, should work even better at 27".

It's been said before, but I think even more important than ATA is the length of the bow at full draw, and how the cams roll. Comes down to string angle.


----------



## centerfive (Mar 16, 2007)

*Why I use finger release.*

Started shooting 38 years ago. Watched the first compounds be introduced. Watched the first releases be introduced. I shoot a release only to tune my wife's bow. I started shooting competition to improve my ability to make a clean harvest in the field. However I discovered if you love to shoot and compare notes, friendly competition is the way to go. I compete only with myself. I know when I fail to make the shot I should have made. I kick my own butt at these times. I'm also the first to congraulate others for turning in a higher score than mine. If it 's not fun, why do it? I darn sure don't make money at it. I shoot split fingers with a tab, without using the top finger(if that makes sence). The perfect form may not always be best for everyone. I have broken my right collar bone, right arm, right hand, and had two neck surgeries. My form has been questioned more than once. My point, shoot to satisfy yourself and enjoy it. IBBW and Harperman, I have read a lot of good post from each of you, keep up the good work. P.S. I have never left my fingers in the truck. Smile and have a nice day.


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

With your 27 draw length you can get away with a bow down to 37 ATA probably with no issues. That will open you up to many bows a longer draw guy wouldn't have. I would use caution. I'd say 40 ATA would probably be better. Just sayin. Most importantly...........Don't go under a 7 inch brace. That will bring on heartache. 8" brace even better. 

A mathews Q2XL would be a good choice. There are tons of C2's and C3's out there. An Ovation would be good. A conquest pro/Rival pro would be an excellent choice. Most of these are fairly new and there are many good used ones out there for cheap, especially now. I would stay away from the Apex though because it was geared toward a longer draw archer and at your draw and 60#,would be pretty slow, but still would be a smooth shooter. The presteige is made for a short draw archer but it has a bad low brace to get the speed back. Apex 7 is a toss up. My wife shoots one and I hate to say it I just really don't like it though she really does. I know it is a struggle to buy one having not shot it, but these are a few I own or have owned and they were (are) good finger shooting rigs. Most of these models you see for sale here on AT are 50-60# to boot. 3Dshoots.com also has classifieds. 

Good Luck


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

Thanks boss!! I would love to get my hands on an Ovation. Those are sweet!! Rival Pros are nice too. 

Scott


----------

